# Trivia 10/10



## luckytrim (Oct 10, 2019)

trivia 10/10
DID YOU KNOW...
In Calama, a town in the Atacama Desert of Chile, it has never  rained, not
once, in recorded history...

1. Which part of the sun can be seen during a total solar  eclipse?
2. How many bones make up an adult's Vertebral column  ?
  a. - 7
  b. - 12
  c. - 18
  d. - 26
3. Panama's currency shares what name with a Sylvester  Stallone character;
what is it ?
4. What was the name of the President who served between  Cleveland's two
terms ?
(Hint; This POTUS's Grandfather also held the  Office...)
5. What lodge did Fred Flintstone and Barney Rubble belong  to?
6. What was the favorite food of the Teenage Mutant Ninja  Turtles?
7. Add a career convenience store robber plus a dedicated cop  plus a 
kidnapping plus a southwestern state and what Coen Brothers  1987 film do you 
get?
8. Jackie Robinson won the very first 'Rookie of the Year'  award... what 
year was it ?
  a. - 1946
  b. - 1947
  c. - 1948
  d. - 1949

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Frozen Dead Guy Festival is an annual celebration held in  Nederland, 
Colorado, to celebrate the alleged cryogenic freezing of Walt  Disney.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Corona
2. - d
3. the Balboa
4. Benjamin Harrison
5. The Loyal Order of Water Buffaloes
6. Pizza
7. 'Raising Arizona'
8. - b

CRAP !!
The town of Nederland, Colo. has its annual Frozen Dead Guy  Days festival, 
celebrating the corpse of a guy whose family froze him after  his 1989 death 
with the hope he might be revived in the future.
Bo Shaffer— affectionately dubbed "Ice Man" — tended to the  frozen corpse of 
Bredo Morstoel for 18 years in the family's  absence.

Shaffer's connection with the frozen man began when Morstoel's  grandson 
Trygve Bauge was deported from the U.S. to his native Norway  in the mid-90s, 
forcing him to search for a caretaker to ensure Morstoel  remained frozen. 
Shaffer, who lives 45 miles outside Nederland, first made  contact with 
Morstoel's grandson based on a shared interest in cryonics,  and Bauge 
offered Shaffer the job of preserving his deceased  grandfather's corpse.

For the next 18 years, Shaffer transported 1,600 to 1,800  pounds of dry ice 
a month to a hilltop shed housing the preserved corpse. There,  he packed the 
dry ice into a homemade freezer box made from plywood and  styrofoam, which 
encased the metal sarcophagus holding Morstoel's  corpse.

After installing the dry ice each month, Shaffer took photos  of the freezer 
box and recorded its temperature, anywhere between minus 60  and minus 100 
degrees Fahrenheit.
Shaffer found the work tedious and recruited a small team of  helpers, 
students from the University of Colorado Boulder who were  intrigued with the 
novelty of the strange job.


----------

